
Walmart confirms iPad reaching its stores on Friday - evo_9
http://www.electronista.com/articles/10/10/11/walmart.says.ipad.in.stores.october.15/
======
quizbiz
Is the iPad still considered a luxury good? If so, placement at Wall-Mart
seems to have the purpose of eliminating that connotation. I also wonder to
what extent Wall-Mart's stores extend the Apple store? Who's not going to
drive the extra dozen miles to the Apple Store? Or are iPads potentially an
impulse buy by consumers going through the electronics section.

~~~
teilo
And if I were Apple, that is exactly the connotation that I would _want_ to
eliminate. As much as the fans want to think of Apple products as elite, Apple
just wants to sell as many products as possible, and to make their name
ubiquitous. Witness the $99 Apple TV.

By the way, I noticed the iPad is already at my local Target stores.

